# Lilly's First Year in Pics & Videos



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

It's Lilly's first B'day. Here are some pictures and videos of her first year with us.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww what a cute picture and look at those eyes! Happy Birthday to Lily and hope she is spoiled rotten on her special day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday to Lilly. Those photos are precious.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't post more pics for some reason. I'll try again later.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Part 2


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Part 3


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they are so cute together. I'm thinking David and Goliath or Mutt and Jeff.

BTW, love the rugs.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Some more


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I love your pictures. What a great way to celebrate your first year together!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Lilly!!!!! Thanks for the pictures both your babies are beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday cutie. I love all the pictures...but my favorite is that tiny baby! Thanks for sharing her first year with us.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Lilly!*

What a cutie...I love black!

And your beautiful white dog...what kind is it?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy birthday Lilly!! You sure are a pretty girl. Love both of your kids-they're great together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! what great shots!!!! Happy Birthday Lilly! what is your other dogs name and what kind is she/he? Two gorgeous, gorgeous dogs!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! Happy Birthday!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Adorable! I just love both the pics in the car...


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. One day it's David & Goliath, the next it's Mutt & Jeff. Lilly's baby pictures capture her personality the most. They show up kind of dark here though. Hannah is the white dog. All we really know is that she has some Great Pyrenees in her. Hannah has lost 10 lbs. since we got Lilly. The vet questioned the weight loss and dh pointed at Lilly and said, "See that little black thing? That's the reason for the weight loss." lol


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lilly! Love the couch picture of the two of them and that head tilt! So adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hannah is a gorgeous girl. I thought bearded collie, but then I saw how big she was in that couch shot!!! you can sure see the great pyrnees in her. Maybe she is just a really, really, really, really, really big Neezer.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lilly! What a little cutie she is. Hannah is beautiful and I can imagine that Lilly does keep her on her toes!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya, I think Hannah is a big, mutant neezer. I discovered the Havanese breed because I saw a picture of one that looked just like a mini-Hannah.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday baby girl,you have a long way to go to catch up with your BIG sister!!What stunners they both are.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lilly! Great photos!


----------

